# Health clinic



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*Below I have posted information on a health clinic in New Jersey hosted by the Garden State Golden Retriever Club. If you are interested in attending or have any questions send me a PM with your email address and I can forward you the flyer/registration form electronically. Unfortunately xrays appointments are very limited and fill very quickly.*


*Super Health Clinic - Open To All Breeds Hosted by the Garden State Golden Retriever Club*


Sunday April 20, 2008 8:00AM to Conclusion​ 

Pleasant Valley Veterinary Services 32 Pleasant Valley Road Washington, NJ 07882​ 

Below fees do NOT include OFA and CERF submission fees. OFA kennel submission fees available at this Clinic (*Heart & Thyroid ONLY*).​ 




*OFA Hips*
*Dr. Mary Stankovics*
$100​


*OFA Elbows*
*Dr. Mary Stankovics*
$100​ 

*. OFA Hips & Elbows*
*Dr. Mary Stankovics*
$160​ 

*Penn Hip/OFA*
Includes view for OFA hip 
*Dr. Mary Stankovics*
$225
$295 w/OFA elbows​ 

*Hearts*
*Dr. Meg Sleeper*
Board Certified Cardiologist
$30​ 
*Eyes*
*Dr. Andras Komaromy*
Board Certified Ophthalmologist
$35​ 
*Thyroid*
*MSU Premium Thyroid Panel*
$80​ 
*Heartworm*
$38​ 
*Microchip*
*NEW!* AKC ID Chip
$25​ 
*Titers*
*Parvo, Distemper, Adenovirus*
$80​ 
*AKC DNA Profile*
$40​ 
*Tattoo*
*Laura Dedering*
$30​ 
*prcd-PRA*
*(OptiGen)*
You must register your dog at http://www.optigen.com/index.html
Between April 6 -20 to get discount
and pay OptiGen directly for the test
$15 fee for blood draw and submitting sample to OptigGen​ 


Sorry for the horrible formatting. It was not how I planned it to be.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Holy smokes!! One stop shopping!!


----------



## Featherqwest (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of any upcoming clinics for Penn Hip in North Carolina in upcoming year?? I also need to know if anyone has connections on upcoming hunt tests where
GRCA members will be present on East Coast. Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, Georgia.

I have got a top field young field dog who will easily pass the WC and WCX tests.


----------

